
Consul 0.2 UI Demo - geetarista
http://demo.consul.io/ui/
======
hardwaresofton
This is exactly what I was waiting to see, great front-end, linked to a well
thought-out and well-documented back end. Great work guys

To elaborate a little more on what I think makes the front end "great": I
think it's very simple. I contemplated making something like this simply
because I think tools like nagios,etc are swiss army knives, BUT they look
really ugly. I don't see why we can't have some beauty in monitoring.

I think that beauty, and function actually come together well in the interface
as it stands now (I know it's not complete) -- I immediately understood where
to look, what to click. While the everyday-user is not going to be unfamiliar
with the interface, I also think an experienced user could benefit from having
the clarity of a detail view, and individual machine view (the right and left
respectively).

One place I can think of that might not be ideal for the kind of design is if
you want to know aggregates/historical data of a certain data center/machine
-- but I think this could easily be remedied by adding a stats page that is
made to show that kind of broad data specifically (or even keep it out of the
core codebase, and just have it be a very very popular plugin -- small tools
ftw)

------
geetarista
The changelog for 0.2 has more details:
[https://github.com/hashicorp/consul/blob/v0.2.0/CHANGELOG.md...](https://github.com/hashicorp/consul/blob/v0.2.0/CHANGELOG.md#020-may-1-2014)

------
munro
After last seeing Consul posted 2 weeks ago, and playing with Docker for
deploying my application, it got some gears turning. I think the two would be
a great combo. Though I like the philosophy of immutable containers that
Docker asserts, where if the topography needs to be reogranized (with linking
containers [1]), you can just tear them down and spin them back up in a
second. In practice this is kind of a pain, and a very top down view. Using
Consul would make it very nice for snapping together infrastructure, with more
robustness provided, i.e. health checks & discovery.

As a side note, I played around with Ubuntu's Juju a bit, and they also allow
you to change an instance's configuration during runtime. But it's from a top
down perspective, than distributed.

[1]
[http://docs.docker.io/use/working_with_links_names/](http://docs.docker.io/use/working_with_links_names/)

~~~
frewsxcv
I just found out about CoreOS a couple days ago. I don't think it's
necessarily what you're talking about, but seems a little similar
[https://coreos.com/](https://coreos.com/)

------
serverascode
Interesting. I definitely think service discovery and such are going to become
a lot more popular in the near future.

~~~
polskibus
Do you mean service discovery as in UDDI? It sounds a bit like it's old SOA
ideas all over again - they failed and it would be beneficial to understand
why before we make the same mistakes.

~~~
thesnider
Do you have links/pointers? I'm familiar with several well-running systems of
this type, so I'm just curious.

~~~
polskibus
Read this:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Description_Discovery...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Description_Discovery_and_Integration)

says Microsoft, IBM, et.al. abandoned their efforts of providing public
service discovery infrastructure. Doing it the same for REST may just be
repeating of old mistakes.

------
gourneau
This is super nice, I have been looking for a modern Nagios to monitor a few
clusters.

------
vbit
What are the requirements? What OS? What dependencies?

~~~
iamtew
From their Github repo:

> Consul runs on Linux, Mac OS X, and Windows. It is recommended to run the
> Consul servers only on Linux, however.

[https://github.com/hashicorp/consul](https://github.com/hashicorp/consul)

------
nvr219
I am consulio heh heh

------
octatone2
UI isn't responsive to my not really that small laptop screen. I have to
horizontally scroll to see everything when there is little to see. There is
too much whitespace everywhere.

~~~
jeffreylo
Given that it's a 0.2 release, changes are probably coming. It's exciting to
see what's surfaced through the UI and what we can possibly do!

